# Relly need opinion?



## ÐœÐ¸Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð° Ð—Ð°Ñ˜Ñ† (Dec 19, 2019)

I am self taught painter, so this is my first paint, relly need opinion for this paint. :smile:


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

The stars should be points, not amorphous blotches.


----------

